# tagging question



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

this may be a crazy question, but i have a pond and would like to start keeping some type of a tally on what i have. i caught 6 fish over 7 lbs this march while they were bedding and i really just want to keep up with them each year if that is possible. this maybe an absurbedquestion or thing to do,but i am just curious if they make tags loike for marlin for smaller fish that you can keep up with there stats?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, they do make tags just for bass, the only thing is, you need a tag gun and needles. you can find all of this at www.aquaticeco.com. If you just want to know how many fishare in your pond i would advise just clipping off the tip of one of their fins. that is what we do, it is much more cost effective because some of that tagging equipment gets very expensive.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for the reply


----------

